# Bad Garage



## Calist (Jul 19, 2009)

This client had a old toyota truck converted to use veg. oil as a fuel. He'd had a large leak that badly stained the wall, and though you can't see it in the pictures, the whole bottom of the wall, about 8 inches were just crumbled away. Right below the Blue Snow Shovel and Green handle. 2 layers of drywall as a fire barrier had to be replaced, we went up about 2 feet, replaced with 2 new pieces, (1 inch thick) Durabond the seams, and matched texture to sand finish. The white circles in the finished pictures were blown in insulation holes. The slightly dark spot, brownish, is just the light, shadow from the bucket.


----------

